
Why I Started A Startup? - rokhayakebe

======
rokhayakebe
First of this is not about Hacking or web2.0. This is about why I decided to
have a startup. You don't have to read.But if you do, thanks for your time.

For a long time I thought I wanted to have my own business. I starter with
Import-export. That did not last a year and left me with more debt than what I
make in 9 months. I am still paying for that matter fact. Then I thought I had
a gift for seeing what will be a hot in technology. I remember talking to
friends about web based word processors, mobile voip and niche social networks
before this things were what they are today. But soon after I realized that
most people thought of it too, but like me they did not do anything about it.
I found myself running left and right, getting with developers and working on
cool projects, only to abandon them and getting into something bigger. I am a
Dreamer. I dream of products in the day and gather people to implement them by
the evening. And that is it. After it is done I keep fwding the launch. I
realized that I was not a business man.

So why starting a startup? Well I think I want to be a Teacher, or a role
model. I would like to build a successful startup, but I would love to sit on
the other side of the table and listen someone who has nothing more than an
idea and $1.75 to pay the bus fair to come talk about their idea. I think I
would love to sit down in the coffee shop and get so excited about his/her
idea that I can yell "You are a FUCKING Genius KId". I think I would love to
tell her/her to call someone who had something similar and get with him/her to
build their startup.I think I would love to be woken up by the same
entrepreneurs at 3 AM, just because the servers are down and they are freaking
out as users in Russia are assaulting them with emails. I think I would love
to help him/her calm down and find a solution to the problem. I think I would
love to relax sometime in my beach-side coffee shop and laugh with them about
how 3 years ago they had only an idea, a passion and $1.75, and today the only
think that worries them is "how the HELL are they going to keep 1, 2, 3
millions users happy?"

But before doing all that, I think I need to be in the same situation the kid
is. I must start with nothing and build something. I must really be tired and
know that the only thing that is keeping me up is Passion. I must be nervous
at launch and wait for the first 1000 registered users. I would be a fool if i
was to give advices to someone if I don't know how they feel at the time. The
problem may be different, but the feeling is the same.

Maybe you feel like me. Maybe you like to THINK and CREATE, but adore to
SHARE. Maybe instead of sharing features like WEB2.0 standard, you want to
share your experience and help someone else become successful. Maybe you just
want to smile and tell the entrepreneur. "You got yourself, myself and my
wife's money into a HELL of A MESS, Now ROLL UP your sleeves and let's FIX
THIS THING"

That's why I am starting a STARTUP.

